# Ludo is home!



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Through a series of considerably for the best circumstances we brought Ludo home Friday versus Sunday. I've started a blog - mainly because now that I look back on Nomar's life (our dog who died in early August) I wish I had MORE of him to remember him by. And also because I thought it would be a nice way for his breeder to keep up with him if she so desires. Anyway the blog address is: http://ludolove.blogspot.com/

The only concern I have so far is he's just not eating. I bought the food he was eating before and he still has had maybe 10 - 15 pieces all weekend. Initially I put it down for him and then picked it up after about 30 minutes. Now I'm trying to leave it just so he will EAT! Any suggestions? I suppose he won't starve... but if there's something I can do to make his food more appealing I would like to know (soften it with water? mix with canned?).

Hope you're all having a wonderful Labor Day weekend.
Traci


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on the new pup!

I wouldn't start altering the food out of concern you'll create a picky eater. But there are other ways to get him eating. Many pups are just a little overwhelmed in the new environment so it helps to minimize distractions at feeding time and also be present where he can see you when he's eating (so he's not worried about where you are). Even better, you can hand feed him. This won't wreck him or make him refuse a bowl later. It's good bonding and once he becomes a better eater, he will be fine with a bowl.

You can also use his kibble for basic training games. It might be more appealing to him in an interactive environment and he'll learn stuff at the same time. You can toss a piece of kibble a foot or two from you and excitedly say "go!" Then when he eats it and starts to turn back to you, say "Ludo, come!" Then praise and give another piece when he comes. You can also play this game between two people sitting near each other and have Ludo go back and forth. When he starts to catch on, you can increase the distance.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

These are GREAT suggestions and I so appreciate them. He does not like to leave my side for very long so I bet sitting with him while he eats and/or hand-feeding him would help tremendously. Thanks so much.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It may take a few days to get him to eat regularly. Everything is new to him and he could just be a little nervous. Stick with the food that he was on at the breeders, and I agree that you should be with him - which may comfort him enough to want to eat. 
One of my pups will not eat unless I am in the room - and she is almost 3 years old. 
Start training with something REALLY yummy and that way he will get some nutrition. Possibly pieces of chicken, or liver treats


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Traci, Ludo is adorable and the blog is a great idea. Sounds like everything is going well. When Leo came home he did not eat very well either. I did switch him from the food he was eating at his breeder's to From Grain-Free over the course of a month. He liked and ate the Fromm better than his other kibble but remained a very streaky eater though he grew and is healthy. Last week I finally switched him to Ziwipeak Air-Dried and he now eats like a normal dog. The amounts to feed are quite small but the food is nutritionally dense and it just seems to suit him better. Also, I use his food for training now since he actually likes it. Have fun with Ludo. These little Havs are a true delight!


----------



## gypsymac4721 (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats on your new arrival!!!

We're on day 3 with our new pup and he's not eating very well either. I just discovered this morning that if I sit on the floor with him while he eats, I can keep him focused (or bring the attention back to his food) than if he was eating alone. He is polishing off 1/6 of a cup right now, which is the most he's eaten since he has been home.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

gypsymac4721 said:


> Congrats on your new arrival!!!
> 
> We're on day 3 with our new pup and he's not eating very well either. I just discovered this morning that if I sit on the floor with him while he eats, I can keep him focused (or bring the attention back to his food) than if he was eating alone. He is polishing off 1/6 of a cup right now, which is the most he's eaten since he has been home.


Oh, we should stick together with our new babies! 

I'm glad yours is eating now.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Ludo!:welcome: I like your blog. sorry i don't have any advice on the eating, but what a cutie!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Try taking a small number of kibble from the bowl and making a simple design on the floor. Both Nickie and our sheltie liked this.


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats Traci! Love the blog. What a great idea. Want.more.pictures


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi. As a new Havanese mum I too had the same problem and if I'm honest, still do  Peaches will only eat if I'm sat next to her and sometimes that still isn't enough and I have to hand feed her. She hardly ate anything for the first 3 days but is eating all of her meals now providing I am with her. I have tried leaving her alone to eat, being in the same room but as i said the only thing that works for us is if i'm on the floor with her. I too have since started using her kibble for training and she really likes that. i think these babies are just testing us  

You will find a way that suits you and try not to get stressed about it as I did this and it only made Peaches worse. Good luck and your baby is gorgeous xx


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats on your new arrival!! I'm sure everything will be fine. You've been given some great suggestions. Keep us posted and photos please!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

*Some pictures*

Ludo with my girls
Ludo seemingly playing peekabo and smiling! 
Ludo just being handsome.
For those who don't check my blog, Ludo hopping in the dishwasher when I turned my back.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ludo's adorable and so are your girls. What a cute pic of the three of them!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful kids and beautiful puppy!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to you and Ludo. He is adorable and your girls are beautiful. How old are they? Love their blond hair. Bet you'll all have lots of fun together.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Congratulations and welcome to you and Ludo. He is adorable and your girls are beautiful. How old are they? Love their blond hair. Bet you'll all have lots of fun together.


Aw, thank you. On the left is Maeve and she's 5. Ivy, on right, is 6. They do have fun together. Ludo is leery (in a healthy way) of them - afraid they'll mishandle or step on him, I suppose. But they're doing just great with him. We have a reward system "Ludo Bucks" and they get one every time they get caught doing something good for/with Ludo. Now I just have to come up with a reward catalog. Yes... they want a catalog to chose prizes from. As if I don't have enough going on!! LOL!

Sorry for the ramble. Thanks again.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Put the dog food in some water from the kettle (boiling) and wait until its luke warm, mush the food into a paste and then I like to add a tiny bit of chicken stock just to entice miller to eat when he goes on a hunger strike. Works like a charm.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ha ha. They all love hopping on the dishwater at that age!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What a cutie!!! Great pictures and I like the blog.
:welcome:


----------

